
W3C and Fido Alliance Finalize Web Standard for Secure, Passwordless Logins - kjhughes
https://www.w3.org/2019/03/pressrelease-webauthn-rec.html
======
kevin_b_er
I don't like this concept. It puts forth that 1-factor authentication is fine.
I want both. I want both an electronic physical key and a password, with equal
weight.

------
mongol
It is a long time since I followed W3C standardization work. Do they have real
influence still or are they a "paper tiger" nowadays?

